# That little Scamp



## eclairemom (Dec 20, 2011)

So here goes, with the teenage times upon us I decided to start this tread to record Scampers antics. I'll go back in a bit and recap all the fun we have been having since his hormones have taken over his little loppy body.

First off :X:nasty::?I added a 3rd row to his NIC playpen so he couldn't get out. Good thing I shut the door when I dropped Emma off at the bus stop. Opened the door to check on him expecting to see him on his hind legs thumping yes....thumping while standing on 2 legs. What do I find but the little Scamp up in the middle of my daughters bed. Seriously Grrrrrrrr:nope:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 20, 2011)

oh Scamp, you are so well named. Sounds like you need to add a roof, he's just one of thoes determined buns.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's hoping you'll all get through it with your sanity intact.


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 20, 2011)

Back up plan seems to be working, I just put the barrier around the bed and made sure there was NOTHING he could jump on to clear it. So far so good. Earlier he must have gotten on his cage and jumped over caticorner :?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 20, 2011)

Rabbits are super smart! And strong! Previously I had a door guard three NIC pannels high, two wide, then two pannels on each side as feet, 10 pannels total. Houdini was able to pull it backwards and get out of the room! Now we use D clips so you need a thumb to move the "door". He will sit and watch how I get in and out, just planning the next escape.

What I find amusing is that if I leave the door open he won't come out and run around. If I unlock it but leave it shut, then walk away, in about 5 minutes he's running around. I tell him he's a naughty boy and he binkies like crazy 

I hope this works for you, but don't be shocked if you need another iteration. I think our score is about bun 50, humans 1.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 20, 2011)

A Scamper blog! I'm so excited!
Fraggles once thumped her foot while humping my husbands leg. Now that takes a ninja like balance


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 20, 2011)

We had three that would climb--a roof solved the problem. So much for "bunny-proofing".


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 21, 2011)

Well he didn't seem motivated to get to bed with just the bed blocked off yesterday I guess it was enough to have run of the room.

But here is a little clip with Scamper checking out his options figured he jumped on top of his cage then to the bookshelf the off to the bed when he made his escape.

Sorry for the choppy video I don't know what happened but it took forever to download and then it just cut off.

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u187/tracywcbr/?action=viewÂ¤t=SANY0504.mp4


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 21, 2011)

cute! my goodness he seems huge compared to my wittle Ellie! such a handsome boy too!


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 23, 2011)

Still keeping Scamper off the bed so that's good. But he bit me again, the little vampire has drawn blood 3 times so far. This time when I was putting his hay in his cage, I guess he hasn't heard not to bite that hand that feeds you :grumpy: Told Emma not to put her hands in his cage that he bit me and she tell me "Well he's been giving me love nips all day" Um yea this was hardly a love nip.


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 23, 2011)

Still keeping Scamper off the bed so that's good. But he bit me again, the little vampire has drawn blood 3 times so far. This time when I was putting his hay in his cage, I guess he hasn't heard not to bite that hand that feeds you :grumpy: Told Emma not to put her hands in his cage that he bit me and she tell me "Well he's been giving me love nips all day" Um yea this was hardly a love nip.


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 23, 2011)

Alrighty then...This goes right to the top of the list of things I never thought I would hear my daughter say.

"I was trying to take a picture of his testicle but he wouldn't let me" :shock:


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 23, 2011)

lol oh dear poor scamper


----------



## MagPie (Dec 23, 2011)

hahahaha do I dare ask why she wanted a picture of that?

Cute little bunny looks like he's looking for any sort of trouble to get into.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 24, 2011)

Your daughter is getting a "birds & the bees" education!


----------



## MILU (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah poor Scamper!


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Scamper is set to get the snip snip in the a.m. I have to drop him off bright and early and they will keep him all day and make sure he eats after he gets fixed. I hope this helps with his behavior. This is going to be much more $ than I had planned but it's a good use for the Christmas money and I just can't wait till the end of January cause I would go insane. I have Emma's bed blocked off so he can't get to it but the last two days he has started poop marking the rest of her room and has been flinging pee on her. He has been extra aggressive towards me trying to bite me every time I try and care for him luckily he hasn't drawn blood in a couple of days but it wasn't due to lack of trying. Wish us luck tomorrow, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck with the neuter! Hopefully it'll help with his hormonal little self. 

And I was watching the video -- My he can jump high! And what size crate is he in, if you don't mind me asking? I'd love to get Binky something like that.


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 28, 2011)

Shea, here is the link for his crate but I don't recommend it,the tray came warped and the locks are useless but it is a good size and it's nice to be able to access several ways. Im planning on building a NIC cage after he has recovered from his neuter.

http://ozbo.com/Hoppity-Habitat-Plus-Rabbit-Hbt-568564.html


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

You gotta see the good side of things: if you ever ned to get a blood test, you don't have to get needles nipping you, it's much cooler to get your blood drawn from a rabbit! LOL


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 29, 2011)

Tracy-Thanks for the link and information about it. I don't even know that it'd be a good fit. Binks is so tiny.  Again, good luck with the neuter!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2011)

My French lop bun bit me so hard a few years ago that when I raised my hand he was still attached! I told my wife to call the vet and schedule his neuter. In just a few days he went from being a big fart to the poster bun of gentleness. I think he was afraid of what would get get caught off next.


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 1, 2012)

He was still hanging off of my arm also then the wrapped those back feet around and scratched me too. I hope his hormones will calm down soon. He bit me two times yesterday and flung pee on my daughter so he's feeling better :rollseyes


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 1, 2012)

It can take up to 30 days for the hormones to work themselves out. For Rudy it seemed to take just a few days.


----------



## MagPie (Jan 2, 2012)

For Harvey, he started calming down within a couple of weeks. I did keep him away from the cats while he was healing for those two weeks. So there was only one humping, which trust me is better than ALL the time. After that he never humped them again. Best money I spent haha.


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems that the marking is better and he hasn't tried to take my hand off for a couple days :biggrin2:. Now that his boy brains seem to be taking a back seat his real brains are kicking in. Today his play are has gotten reduced three times and his cage relocated to the other side of the room cause he has been getting on the bet. First time he jumped on his cage, to the bookshelf and then to the bed, so the cage got moved and I changed his NIC fence. Second time he was on the bed I told Emma it was because she left a crack in the fence near the bookshelf, I later saw him pulling the fence back with his teeth, rearranged the set up again. Just now I heard a crash, went upstairs and guess where he was? ON THE BED :X he had gotten into the doll crib and cleared the fence from there, so now we will see hopefully 3rd times a charm.


----------



## MagPie (Jan 2, 2012)

Hahaha wow Scamp sure is a riot. Sounds like one of my cats. No matter how many times I say no it never sinks in.


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 10, 2012)

Things are still going really well. Scamper is still an escape artist but that's ok because he isn't marking my daughter or her bed anymore and she is really happy about that. He doesn't seem to be cage aggressive or protective of his poo anymore. 

Today he hopped on my back and started grooming my hair for the first time since those hormones took over. I miss his little circles and no more cute bunny sounds but I'm so happy I went ahead and got him fixed.


----------



## MILU (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe you could make a business out of posting videos of his magnificent escapades, recorded by a hidden camera 
Ha, so every bunny protects their poo? I thought my bun was the only one who got mad at me when I removed all the product of his intense labour everyday... lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rudy, french lop, was an excellent show bun. I think having been passed around to several homes it made him aggresive. I told him he wasn't going to leave this house, soI had him fixed. Lost a show bun, but his sweet loveable nature now more then make up for it.


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 24, 2012)

It's official my NIC fence is useless :confused2:. I was woken at 4 a.m. by a awful crash in my daughters room. Scamper was a very lucky boy that he wasn't squished when it fell flat on the floor. He has been moving it all around the room since he recovered from his neuter.


----------



## MILU (Jan 27, 2012)

It's good for him to exercise.. maybe he's bored..? Maybe he needs more time to run (especially at night, when bunnies are awake and willing to play), maybe he wants to stay with you more time?


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 27, 2012)

aww! I like the idea about a hidden camera lol, Scamps little antics :shock:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe Scamp does need a little more exercise or should I say a challenge. Let him explore. My boys are early morning bunnies. They can't wait to get out and have their time with us in the kitchen. We just started doing this because our "Couch Potato" bunny, Dobby, was getting a little lazy and his poops were a bit big, meaning he was not getting enough activity to keep him stimulated. But since we have been letting all of them out in the early morning when they are most active, we have had no problem with Dobby and big poop. 

During the day, they rest, at night they are very calm and very approachable. 

Just remember, all bunnies are different, so you need to figure out what's best for your bunny. It's seems Scamp is telling you that he might be an early morning bunny.

Bunnies need mental stimulation or they get bored and end up crashing gates at 4 AM. Hey Scamps figures it's time to get up. How come no one else is? Silly bunnies. 

Good Luck with Scamp. 

K


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 30, 2012)

Today I let him hang out with me while I worked. Put his fence up and he moved it. So I left it alone and he had free run of two rooms. He still kept moving he fence. I think he does it for entertainment cause he could go all the way around it. Nice that he likes to build things but I have no way to block anything off cause he keeps moving it. Silly Scamper


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been waiting for an update on little Scamps!


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot, on his adventure today he got to tease Hunter my nearly 100 lb dog. Scamper would do the bunny 500 under the bed then zip across the room and back under the bed. Poor dog didn't know what to think. One time Scamper hid under the bed and waited for Hunter to have his back to him and took off straight between his legs and back into my daughters room. Hunter just stood there like what just happened.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like he really likes playing with the dog lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 31, 2012)

His big 100 pound playtoy!


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 2, 2012)

oh yeah definately the bunny master lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL. Your Scamp sounds just like my Kreacher. Scamp adopted yourdog. Now he wants to play. Kreacher plays hide and seek with Jake. They love it. I just have to observe and slow the pace down so no one gets hurt. But it's fun to watch. Jake gets down to Kreacher level, they touch noses, and they are off! 

Bunnies are amazing. 

K


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 4, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> LOL.Â  .Â Â  Jake gets down to Kreacher level, they touch noses, and they are off!Â



Haha that's funny


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess Scamper wants you to look at him at all times.. hehe


----------



## eclairemom (Feb 21, 2012)

Scamper has been spending more time with me during the day while I work. He thinks he is much bigger than he is, if one of the dogs is on the bed he will thump and hop up and run the dog off of the bed. They don't seem to appreciate this very much. He has become very good at sneaking out of my daughters room. This past weekend my husband walked out in the hall and there he was, guess he had been out with the dogs for a while lucky he didn't get hurt. He acted strange the next day a little skittish but got over that. This a.m he got past my daughter and and felt something jump on the bed with me, it was too light to be one of the dogs. He hopped off and went back to the room door and scratched on it to be let back in. Now if I could convince the dogs the bunny litter box isn't a place to grab a quick snack. :eats::vomit:


----------



## eclairemom (Feb 21, 2012)

Scamper has been spending more time with me during the day while I work. He thinks he is much bigger than he is, if one of the dogs is on the bed he will thump and hop up and run the dog off of the bed. They don't seem to appreciate this very much. He has become very good at sneaking out of my daughters room. This past weekend my husband walked out in the hall and there he was, guess he had been out with the dogs for a while lucky he didn't get hurt. He acted strange the next day a little skittish but got over that. This a.m he got past my daughter and and felt something jump on the bed with me, it was too light to be one of the dogs. He hopped off and went back to the room door and scratched on it to be let back in. Now if I could convince the dogs the bunny litter box isn't a place to grab a quick snack. :eats::vomit:


----------

